# Prescription Sport Glasses



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Just picked up a pair of Oakley Flak 2.0 with progressive prescription lenses. This is my first foray into these type of sun glasses. Had to burn up the MSA, so why not. I've used them twice so far and it's been eye opening to say the least.

What are your experiences either with these glasses or something similar? TIA


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 2+ years into a set of Flak Jackets with progressive Prism Trail lenses. Phenomenal optics and a great tint for everything, especially mtb'ing, though. My chief complaint isn't with the product so much as the crafting. My first lenses just didn't cut it. My fitter really blew through what should be a very precise and thorough process. The lenses were almost unusable due to the focal points being too high in the progressive and the readers spot in just a tiny place. They had them redone by Oakley after I would only allow my shop's optics manager due the measurements and fit. Even the second one took some serious getting used to and I have learned the issue is common with this heavily curved lenses. I think my OOP with VSP was about $250 for a $550 set. I've been looking at doing another set soon since I'm due but I'm really not sure I want to go there again unless I can find a flatter lens. I'm thinking more like a standard set now with the new Transitions lenses.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't bring myself to fork out the almighty dollars required for Oakley's, or other name-brands. So I went the WalFart value route. Limited style selection and nothing fancy. But you get a progressive RX pair of sport glasses for <$250, not counting insurance. I also upgraded to a premium RX 
for a wider, clearer, distortion-free viewing area. I appreciate having them very much!


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

I couldn’t stomach the high prices either. Just got a pair of single vision, gradient, high index sports glasses from Zenni for $79 delivered. 
I also got my last pair of progressive glasses from them for $110. Very pleased so far.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll admit, I was very anti-Oakley with what seem to be insane prices and massive profits. Before I went for it, I did some homework and then got out and started comparing. The tech in their lenses is pretty much for real and I'm experiencing it first hand with me own peepers. It's still a shitpot of coin to get my head around, though. I have had other Rx sunglasses that really strained my eyes because the lens quality was bunk. My eyes would hurt after a period of use and it took me a while before I could figure out why. That's pretty much how I ended up going the direction I did. 

You guys buying from Zenni, I looked into those after seeing a thread here on it. How do you go about fitting a frame that actually works? Just trial and error and a lot of shipping back and forth? It appeared so limiting to me. For that kind of money, I'd have several standby Rx's to choose from if they're decent.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

Now I swear there's some magnification going on. I got the dark lenses which are darker than my non-prescription sun glasses and noticed that when the sun set at 4:32PM.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

theGliberal said:


> Just picked up a pair of Oakley Flak 2.0 with progressive prescription lenses. This is my first foray into these type of sun glasses. Had to burn up the MSA, so why not. I've used them twice so far and it's been eye opening to say the least.
> 
> What are your experiences either with these glasses or something similar? TIA


I have been wearing Oakley Rx glasses for many years and i have been very happy with them. yes, they are a little pricey but then again these are your eyes we're talking about and we spend good money on our bikes and gear and i consider them as part of my safety gear as well. i use the jawbones for winter riding since they cover more and the flaks for the rest of the year.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I resisted Oakleys based on their premium pricing for a long time but finally, last year, bit the bullet and ordered a pair. The optics are so great, really fantastic that I have absolutely no regrets. Seriously, they're as good or better than my day wear regular glasses. If you have to wear prescription glasses to ride, these are worth the money.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Never cared for the Oakleys. I use Wiley X progressive, which I find more comfortable.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

I wear progressive bifocals. I ride mostly at night and the sweet spot for distance I was looking never lined up with where my lights were. My optometrist suggested single vision distance lenses in a generic "sports goggle" type frame that my insurance covered. I cant focus closer than arms length but my night vision has improved greatly. I tried contacts as well, and the vision is about the same as with the goggles but with the added hassle of putting them in, and I had to wear clear glasses as well to keep them from drying out in the wind.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I got the Tifosi Veloce in brown tint with orange mirror finish from SportRX. Distance only. The world is so brilliant now. Problem is, now I can clearly see what I was charging into blindly and I think to myself "Dammmmmmnnnnn!"


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I wear multi-focal contacts and regular sunglasses.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, I'm amazed people ride with progressive lenses. I can barely walk with those things. People tell me "you'll get used to them" but I don't think I want to "get used to" not being able see the ground without moving my head.
I have just been buying cheap single-vision prescription glasses online with whatever tint I want. Not really "sport" sunglasses, but they work for me.
I used to be a big fan of sport sunglasses, but that was when I had perfect vision and could get them for a reasonable price. Now I have a pile of them stashed away that I will probably never be able to wear again, but I'm not ready to get rid of them. I've been wearing prescription glasses for over 5 years but am still in denial that I need them.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I have not tried Oakley's own progressives for sports. The last time I looked the marketing seemed like it was optimized for road or a triathlete. I have had lenses done to supposedly be ideal for my interests. For fast action no progressives have been best.

Last month I got identical Oakley frames in two colors with different prescriptions - one with progressives and the other polarized distance only. I'm loving that route. The eye doc and the fitting people suggested what was best for my head shape and size vs what the latest style happens to be. Round seems go be coming back but these are a more square and somewhat large lens. These progressives are the best yet for MTB but nothing beats having that gone for fast action and riding my best.

To cut my risk of a stupid crash the best is no progressives or bifocals, and often distance only contacts with Oakley or Smith shield and changeable lens type sport sunglasses. In winter I'll also do the distance only contacts with ski goggles.

I believe it's the amount of astigmatism that creates some of the challenge to find what's best.

While the Oakley sports frames usually stay on well, the straight style and thickness is not always best. You feel it with a winter helmet, and they've not so friendly with straps to hold your glasses.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

trailville said:


> Wow, I'm amazed people ride with progressive lenses. I can barely walk with those things...


Probably depends on the strength and OD OS difference. Mine's pretty moderate and both eyes are the same so I have no issues with progressives for anything...but I've also been wearing them for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Lombard (Dec 7, 2017)

Hobine said:


> I couldn't stomach the high prices either. Just got a pair of single vision, gradient, high index sports glasses from Zenni for $79 delivered.
> *I also got my last pair of progressive glasses from them for $110. Very pleased so far.*


The progressives worked for you? I tried a pair of progressives from SportRx. The optics were terrible - distortion and the reading portion was too small and not strong enough. I thought maybe that's just the nature of the beast with wrap arounds. I returned them.

Maybe I'll try Zenni.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Lombard said:


> The progressives worked for you? I tried a pair of progressives from SportRx. The optics were terrible - distortion and the reading portion was too small and not strong enough. I thought maybe that's just the nature of the beast with wrap arounds. I returned them.
> 
> Maybe I'll try Zenni.


My wrap around sport glasses from Zenni are single vision. The progressives are my daily glasses.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Lombard said:


> The progressives worked for you? I tried a pair of progressives from SportRx. The optics were terrible - distortion and the reading portion was too small and not strong enough. I thought maybe that's just the nature of the beast with wrap arounds. I returned them.
> 
> Maybe I'll try Zenni.


This was the reason there was no way I'd roll with SportRX or really ANY mail order seller. Proper fitting is the absolute most important aspect of Rx glasses and unless you are face-to-face with a GOOD optician that takes the appropriate time and makes the effort to fit you, it's a shot in the dark and a waste, IMO. Honestly,my BEST and most thorough fittings have come from Costco. Costco doesn't let there opticians make mistakes. Unfortunately, they don't fit Oakley Rx. When I went to my Eye Doc's big, fancy firm where I get great eyecare, I was appalled at how lazily my fitting for Oakley's were done. I was very suspect upon completion and sure enough, when they came in a couple weeks later, I couldn't wear them out the door without nearly killing myself by tripping. Optician says "just give it a day or 2...you'll adjust" NOT! Total BS. I talked with the Optician Dept Mgr and they had me back in and their total pro sat down with me and spent a bunch of time really fine tuning the bifocal portion needs as well as the progressive aspect. The more curvature in a lens, the harder it is to make it work. Sometimes to the point that Rx can't be reasonably done. My remakes came back immensely better, still a bit tight on the areas of correction but pretty much maxxed out with what they could do with a curved Flak Jacket lens. BT, I'm a 2.50 on the bifocal and only a +.75 on the progressive to correct to 20/20 or better so I don't have some crazy correction factor.

I'm due again and now looking for maybe an Oakley frame but this time it will be a bit flatter lens to assure success. Barring that, it will be some other brand.


----------



## Lombard (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh My Sack! said:


> This was the reason there was no way I'd roll with SportRX or really ANY mail order seller. Proper fitting is the absolute most important aspect of Rx glasses and unless you are face-to-face with a GOOD optician that takes the appropriate time and makes the effort to fit you, it's a shot in the dark and a waste, IMO. Honestly,my BEST and most thorough fittings have come from Costco. Costco doesn't let there opticians make mistakes. Unfortunately, they don't fit Oakley Rx. When I went to my Eye Doc's big, fancy firm where I get great eyecare, I was appalled at how lazily my fitting for Oakley's were done. I was very suspect upon completion and sure enough, when they came in a couple weeks later, I couldn't wear them out the door without nearly killing myself by tripping. Optician says "just give it a day or 2...you'll adjust" NOT! Total BS. I talked with the Optician Dept Mgr and they had me back in and their total pro sat down with me and spent a bunch of time really fine tuning the bifocal portion needs as well as the progressive aspect. The more curvature in a lens, the harder it is to make it work. Sometimes to the point that Rx can't be reasonably done. My remakes came back immensely better, still a bit tight on the areas of correction but pretty much maxxed out with what they could do with a curved Flak Jacket lens. BT, I'm a 2.50 on the bifocal and only a +.75 on the progressive to correct to 20/20 or better so I don't have some crazy correction factor.
> 
> I'm due again and now looking for maybe an Oakley frame but this time it will be a bit flatter lens to assure success. Barring that, it will be some other brand.


Thanks for the feedback, Oh-My! I let my Costco membership lapse as the store near me closed. Maybe I should try them.

My Rx isn't that strong. I have an astigmatism and slight magnification in both eyes (farsighted) +1.25 in one eye, +1.0 in the other. Then a progressive reading portion off add +2.5. Close up vision is terrible, so single lens isn't an option as I would be nearly blind closer than 10 feet.

I don't have the hots for any particular brand as long as they have a decent wrap around and don't hurt my face. I have a narrow bony nose, not a fleshy pug nose, so any glasses that have too wide a bridge will hurt big time. The frames that I got from SportRx (their own brand) fit well, but the optics sucked.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

The sad part about Costco is the only Rx sunglass they do is whatever they offer in their limited wall display supply. At my local outlets, that amounts to maybe 10-15 options and none of those are sport style. They're predominately fashion oriented crap. I'm going with as sporty a standard Rx frame as I can find/fit, and rolling with the new Transitions optics that work without UV exposure.


----------



## Lombard (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh My Sack! said:


> The sad part about Costco is the only Rx sunglass they do is whatever they offer in their limited wall display supply. At my local outlets, that amounts to maybe 10-15 options and none of those are sport style. They're predominately fashion oriented crap. I'm going with as sporty a standard Rx frame as I can find/fit, and rolling with the* new Transitions optics that work without UV exposure.*


I don't like those type of transition lenses as they never get totally clear inside.

No sport wrap around styles? I may as well keep what I have.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

In a bout of warm weather, I wore the Oakley glasses with the POC Tectal Race helmet. Those darn ear pieces are too long and the helmet prevents them from laying correctly. Anyone know if Oakley makes an ear piece that curves at the end? Or is this fixed with a heat gun?


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

I've been using wrap around look safety glasses for some time and it makes all the difference compared to riding with normal glasses. Priced for under Oakleys and some designs do a fair impression of Oakleys.


----------



## handyhannah (Sep 18, 2015)

I wear lineless bifocals. My eye guy recommened the Wiley X about 6 or more years ago with polarized lenses. My first thought was a mirrored looking finish. Nope. Regular black looking. No glare. However when it gets dark its very hard to see. My insurance covered all but 110.00. Compared to over 400.00. I am on my 2nd pair only due to such a change in my prescription. Last pair 108.00. I thank my eye guy yearly for recommending these glasses. I keep them stored in their case when not in use. Wash as recommended. Hold up well.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

As an update: I got my Oakleys in Nov 2017. Because of the weather, I wear the sunglasses over the hat. Now that it's warmer, I wore the Flaks without the hat. Would not have guess that they don't work with a POC Tectal Race helmet. The temples (that which is over the ears) are too long and the helmet causes them to not sit correctly on my nose. As the helmet moves, so do the Oakleys.

POC was helpful. You can adjust the depth of the helmet. But the glasses still hit.

Oakley customer support was of no use whatsoever.

I'm going to go back to Pearle and see if there's anything they can do.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I also wear Wiley X. Been buying them for many years now. Not a bad thing to say about em.


----------



## theGliberal (Sep 25, 2009)

So, no help from Pearle. Hello heat gun... Heat up the ends and bend down.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I just buy Spokiz frames and have my doc fit the prescription lenses....Great, if U like un-hinged frames. Tell James, Laeljon sent U.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Rudy Project Rydon for me. Progressive and photochromatic. Certainly not cheap, but I ride at night regularly so having them go clear is critical.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

I've been using Armor RX safety glass frames (model 6001) for a few years and I really like them.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Getting prescription riding glasses was one of the best decisions I made (after marrying my wife!) My presbyopia had gotten to the point where I couldn't read maps or use my GPS and didn't want to damage my expensive "real" glasses. I also have mild astigmatism, so I wear progressives.

I just got whatever sport glasses my insurance would cover - ugly as sh!t, but with impact resistant lenses. I expected the improvement in map reading and my ability to use the GPS, I didn't expect that my distance prescription would help me hold a line as much as it does. Riding with progressives has made long skinnies a little easier, not easy, just _easier_.


----------



## Lombard (Dec 7, 2017)

theGliberal said:


> So, no help from Pearle. Hello heat gun... Heat up the ends and bend down.


Dipping them in boiling water and bending them works too.


----------



## Mike Nagle (Jul 29, 2015)

I use prescription Serengeti driver PHD plastic lenses mounted in Versace frames. If you've never tried Serengeti drivers, they are fantastic. They have all the advantages of a copper lens, while keeping the colors almost perfect. My local eyeglasses shop makes all the arrangements with Serengeti/Bushnell.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Have a look at Rudy Project Maya and Impulse SUF frames, they have multiple lense shapes and colours/ shades/ tints available. They are interchangeable if you want different lenses for varying conditions


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

How are the photochromatic in mixed riding? There are a lot of places I ride where it is kinda dark in the wood then back into bright sun light. Do they work well and change quickly? I want to get them for mountain bike if and also to wear when riding my street motorcycle and like the idea of the transition from sun glasses to clear.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

The photochromatics do not change very quickly and heat slows down rate of change. Cold will actually darken them. One good thing is that most, except the extra active, do not get much darker than maybe 60%. They clear about to about 5% but always do have a light tint to them. Extra active only clear up to about 10% but do get darker. If you are dropping in and out of open fields and then back into the woods they will not really "react" It takes a few minutes to fully darken and then a few minutes to fully lighten. Your eyes adjust faster overall to the light of course. So if you ride photo's and are happy with them then great. But getting them to be able to have the glasses instantly react to Zebra stripe is not what they do. 
The photo's would probably work better for the motorcycle than the mountain bike when you consider reactivity and being able to see the trail bed/road bed. YMMV


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

theGliberal said:


> As an update: I got my Oakleys in Nov 2017. Because of the weather, I wear the sunglasses over the hat. Now that it's warmer, I wore the Flaks without the hat. Would not have guess that they don't work with a POC Tectal Race helmet. The temples (that which is over the ears) are too long and the helmet causes them to not sit correctly on my nose. As the helmet moves, so do the Oakleys.
> 
> POC was helpful. You can adjust the depth of the helmet. But the glasses still hit.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I do not use Oakley's. I hate the bayonet earpieces. They are frequently incompatible for use with helmets, whether bicycle of motorcycle.

I have a pair of Nike's and Maui Jim's. Both wrap around. Both work great. Both absurdly expensive... especially the Maui Jim's.

I only use single prescription. I can't get used to having to move my head down to see the trail in front of me.


----------



## Squeeze (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been wearing a pair of Oakley Whisker prescription sunglasses for maybe four years now. They have held up beautifully. I sweat from my head more than most and thought they'd never stay on my head with those straight temples while cycling (and skiing and playing tennis) but they do.

They don't interfere with my cycling helmet, but I could see how they could with the newer "wrap-around" MTB helmets that have more material behind the ears and come down lower on the back of the head than typical road-bike helmet designs.

I live in sunny Colorado and need prescription glasses to drive a car, so I wear them almost every every day, year round. Here's a stock photo from the internet with clear lenses.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have the exact same glasses as the OP, but with transition lenses. I like them, but they fog pretty easily. It's like they sit a little to close to my eyes. I wish Oakley made larger nose rubbers that spaced them out a couple millimeters further away from my face.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have the exact same glasses as the OP, but with transition lenses. I like them, but they fog pretty easily. It's like they sit a little to close to my eyes. I wish Oakley made larger nose rubbers that spaced them out a couple millimeters further away from my face.


Mine came with thicker nose pads included-maybe some models don't?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

SteveF said:


> Mine came with thicker nose pads included-maybe some models don't?


Mine came with two sets. I use the larger set.


----------

